# Shotgun Shell Picture Frames



## noggin nocker (Feb 28, 2010)

http://s929.photobucket.com/albums/ad139/jleben/?action=view&current=20100227-DSC_0006-3Medium.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i929.photobucket.com/albums/ad139/jleben/20100227-DSC_0006-3Medium.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>[/IMG]

 I have started making these walnut frames in different sizes. I have done the corners with brass arrowheads and fishhooks as well depending on the photo. Any thoughts or comments welcome.


----------



## DROP POINT (Feb 28, 2010)

It looks great!


----------



## Redbow (Feb 28, 2010)

Very nice I like that ! I always wanted to see someone make a belt out of those,,attatch the used brass to the leather, I think it would be neat !


----------



## goob (Feb 28, 2010)

Awesome! I might have to try that myself! How many have you made?


----------



## noggin nocker (Feb 28, 2010)

I have made +/- 50 of different sizes.  They look really good at 16x20 with a collage print.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 28, 2010)

That really sets off the frame.  Bet they'd be sweet against barnboard!  Nice job!


----------



## TBurnham (Mar 1, 2010)

Great idea and nicely done!! Great job.


----------



## blademan (Mar 1, 2010)

looks great,nice detail


----------



## golffreak (Mar 1, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## moyehow (Mar 1, 2010)

that looks awesome.  nice job.


----------



## noggin nocker (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks,

I will be making up a few with the arrowheads  and fishhooks in the corners and post them for the archers and fishermen in the crowd


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 2, 2010)

that's kewl!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 4, 2010)

I love it.


----------



## bluetickboy199 (Mar 6, 2010)

are they for sale?


----------



## noggin nocker (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes, if you are interested just give me PM.


----------



## Rocky Mtn Johnboy (Mar 9, 2010)

I like them.  Good Job!


----------



## noggin nocker (Mar 12, 2010)

Here is an 8x10 that I just made.  I think that this was looks pretty good due to the white wood of the walnut.


----------



## exopo (Apr 25, 2011)

not to take trade secrets but how did you attach the brass


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 26, 2011)

That is super neat.  I love the dark wood contrasting with the brass.

Very Nice!!


----------



## Jasper (Apr 26, 2011)

Man, I love it! Great job!


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 26, 2011)

Very Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 26, 2011)

man that looks nice


----------



## mdhall (Apr 28, 2011)

Can you make those in barn wood? or some type of distressed wood?


----------

